# CBRN Countermeasures on Naval Vessels



## M3LT (1 Apr 2022)

What kinds of protection against CBRN threats are in place on our naval vessels? The US have the countermeasure washdown system on their warships, do we have a similar system? Do our sailors get CBRN suits? Do they get training for responses to CBRN threats or is that CSOR’s responsibility?


----------



## stoker dave (1 Apr 2022)

Two or three decades ago, I knew a LOT about these things.  I am not sure how relevant my information may be. 

Regardless, I would be cautious of discussing such things on an open forum.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Apr 2022)

stoker dave said:


> Two or three decades ago, I knew a LOT about these things.  I am not sure how relevant my information may be.
> 
> Regardless, I would be cautious of discussing such things on an open forum.


Locking this until we can discuss in the CP.
Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (1 Apr 2022)

Yes our Ships are capable of CBRN Defence.  

How and with what means, is not for this forum.


----------

